# Capt For Hire



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been meaning to set this up for some time now. With my new 24 foot 2020 boat under construction, I've got a little free time on my hands to get this Capt for hire thing going.

If you need a Capt for hire give me a call, inshore, offshore or even catfishing I'm your guy. No numbers no problem, I've got more than enough GPS numbers to show you where the fish are. No rods and reels? I've got that too, my job as a Capt for Hire is to show you how and where to catch the fish.

With over 15 years of professional fishing and boating experience in both salt and fresh, I know these waters like the back of my hand. Fish don't stand a chance.

Capt Glenn Flowers (See link below for pricing)
850-208-4667
Capt For Hire


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

There is an extra h in the hot link.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats your hourly/trip rate? Total cost?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good idea to post your Coast Guard license. Or just that you are a licensed Capt.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

sealark said:


> Good idea to post your Coast Guard license. Or just that you are a licensed Capt.


My charter license allows me to fish on anyone's boats. My license will even cover everyone's fishing license on the boat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

links are working now, thanks.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> My charter license allows me to fish on anyone's boats. My license will even cover everyone's fishing license on the boat.


Your charter license, are you talking about the license that covers fishing license? You need a Coast Guard license. To take passengers for hire, if you don't have a Coast guard license you'r iillegal.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

sealark said:


> Your charter license, are you talking about the license that covers fishing license? You need a Coast Guard license. To take passengers for hire, if you don't have a Coast guard license you'r iillegal.




You can't get a charter license without a coast guard license. It doesn't work that away. Of course I have a coast guard license.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great. Didn't mean to degrade you. I had forgotten about having to have a CG License to get the charter license. I let my CG license expire about 10 years back.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

*Sunday 9/8/2019*

The goal on this trip was jacks, to get an Amberjack limit than to hunt Almaco Jacks and we did just that. They caught Jacks until their arms hurt, it was a great trip with beautiful weather.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

What Key West do you have? I have a FS-239 and thinking about upgrading to the FS-263 with twins.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

This was a fun trip


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

That's the start of a beautiful box.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

*Hunting Jacks*

We did some jack fishing yesterday, and it was good. We pretty much stuffed all the boxes with Almacos then topped them off with a whopper jack.

Need a Capt? Give me a call 850-208-4667
www.cathunters.net


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

*The Meat Haul*

The weather was rough but we managed a good meat haul on this trip. We filled the 250-quart cooler up Almaco Jacks, Snappers and Amberjack. We lost at least 11 Aj's 80- 100 pounds. It was a good thing we did, we had nowhere to put them.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

We are fortunate to have a healthy bay like we do here in Pensacola. On the opening day of Snapper, we laid waste to a healthy limit of Pensacola Bay Red Snappers. The big fish was around 15lbs, a respectable shallow water snapper none the less.


----------

